
China turns to fortune tellers to divine trade war - petethomas
https://reuters.com/article/idUSKCN1LG0KQ
======
api
Before anyone turns this into a racist or other blanket stereotype of Chinese
as superstitious, please consider that we now have to debunk _flat Earth
cosmology_ in America. Same goes for routine claims about superstition in
Africa, etc.

